# Panther Creek Falls



## zacherwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Looking to hike the trail and camp at the falls with the wife this saturday...Ive heard multiple ways to get to the trail and websites tell me different things does anyone have exact directions? Say coming from Atlanta well Marietta which is off 75N...

Any help is greatly appreciated


oh and are there any trout in the creek? would love to do a little fly fishing up there as well


----------



## NickW (Aug 24, 2012)

*Great Hike*

Panther Creek is one of my favorites. It can get a little busy on the weekends. I would advise getting there as early as possible.

Directions: From downtown Atlanta, take I-85 North to exit 113, I-985.  Follow I-985 to its end and then continue on U.S. 23.  Stay on U.S. 23 through Clarksville.  After going about another 9 miles north of Clarksville, turn left onto Glen Hardman Road (Look for the brown sign that has an arrow to “Panther Creek Picnic Area”.  Turn right onto Old (Historic) 441.  Travel about another half mile and the parking area is on the left at the base of a hill.  The trailhead is actually on the opposite side of the highway from the parking lot.

The falls should be looking good after this rain. I went a couple years ago when the rain wasnt as good. I have a short clip of the falls here http://www.thegeorgiahiker.com/Panther-Creek-Trail.html

IM me if you need any other info on this area.

Enjoy!

Nick


----------



## zacherwalker (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks for all the information at the big falls or whatever I was wondering if that "waterside" actually works like is it a fun place to take her camping? And 5 mile hike in and out or 5 miles round trip like 2.5 to the falls and 2.5 out?


----------



## NickW (Aug 24, 2012)

Ive never tried the waterslide if thats what you mean. Its about 4 in and another 4 out.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 25, 2012)

In one way and out the other is a good hike, if ya got two vehs. !!


----------



## zacherwalker (Aug 26, 2012)

we will probably end up trying it next weekend! this weekend got a little busy and we ended up going to lost wall and climbing a few rocks.


----------



## Wes (Aug 27, 2012)

I haven't hiked PCF in about 10 years...that said it gets very crowded on the weekends. A buddy showed me some pictures from one warm weekend last summer and it looked like a public pool. It's about 3 miles to the falls from the parking area and is a fairly easy hike. Its in and out the same way. I do not recommend camping below the falls unless you are bringing in your own firewood. It has been picked clean. Or maybe you don't want a fire. We camped off trail above the falls the last time we went and there were people stumbling around in the woods at midnight with flashlights. They didnt come from the trailside either. It's really more of a dayhike in my opinion.


----------



## cheeber (Aug 27, 2012)

Its been 10 years or so since I've been there, so details are a little fuzzy.  The hike in from the high side is 4ish miles and relatively mild walking.  From the top of the falls you can hike down to the Conasauga River, where fishing could be found.  The hike down from the top of the falls is very steep and seems like it was about 0.5 miles of very tough walking.  I remember some big Tulip poplar on the hike down from the falls, I assume because they were too difficult to harvest during the last cut due to steep topography.  I would not bother with the fishing gear unless you plan to make the hike down, there's not enough water to hold decent fish in Panther Creek itself.

I'd bring a good map, those roads can be confusing to the outsider.  There are at least 2 routes from the low side.  If you happen to choose the Tear Britches Trail to Conasauga River Trail to Panther Creek, be aware that the Tear Britches trail is a tough one and a strong hiker would probably not cover more than 2 miles an hour.  There's a great campsite at near the intersection of Tear Britches and Conasauga River trails, but its also very popular.

Beautiful area that I think you would be happy with, bring the camera.


----------



## zacherwalker (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks all for the help; will have to make the hike soon if I can ever get off the rocks


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 28, 2012)

Trail to Conasauga River Trail to Panther Creek,  



Didn't know a "Conasauga River" exisited in these parts !! Learn something new everyday !!


----------



## NickW (Aug 28, 2012)

Well now that Cheeber mentions it, there are actually TWO Panther Creek trails..one in Cohutta and one in Habersham.

Nick


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 28, 2012)

NickW said:


> Well now that Cheeber mentions it, there are actually TWO Panther Creek trails..one in Cohutta and one in Habersham.
> 
> Nick



AAAAHHH  !! I guess they been talkin about the one over yonder then !! See there >> Learned there are "two" panther creeks !!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 28, 2012)

Has anyone ever hiked the trail from the  Lake Yonah Dam side? This is the Panther Falls above Toccoa and off Hwy 441 as the other entrance.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 28, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Has anyone ever hiked the trail from the  Lake Yonah Dam side? This is the Panther Falls above Toccoa and off Hwy 441 as the other entrance.



Made the trip one time some yrs ago. That is Panther Creek (one of them) that runs into the tugalo river there below the dam.


----------



## Wes (Aug 30, 2012)

To make the distinction. 

Panther Creek Falls in the one up 985 with the incredible waterfall. Good day hike. Lots of people. 

Panther Creek Trail is in the Cohutta above Ellijay. 

Both are excellent with the Cohutta hike being more challenging and less crowded. You can even make a couple days hike in the Cohutta. Might even see a bar uppin them thar hills.


----------



## NickW (Aug 31, 2012)

Your right Wes! That is the clear distinction in trail names. I hiked Panther Creek TRAIL as well and if I remember it was pretty rugged hike. A little more up and down..


----------



## antique41 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hiked in to the Panther Creek Falls(Habersham)last week.  Hike is easy and quite nice.  The falls area had a lot of trash including two large garbage bags that were full.  From what I've heard, coming in from the Stephens Co. side is rough.  Lots of down trees and eroded trail.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 1, 2012)

antique41 said:


> Hiked in to the Panther Creek Falls(Habersham)last week.  Hike is easy and quite nice.  The falls area had a lot of trash including two large garbage bags that were full.  From what I've heard, coming in from the Stephens Co. side is rough.  Lots of down trees and eroded trail.



I've been by this trail from Augusta on hwy 441 on the way to trails around Clayton and said to myself, am I passing a good mountain trail closer to Augusta to get to the other ones?  Maybe I should just drive a little further up into the real mountains of North Georgia or South Carolina.


----------

